# Topics > Space >  H2020 PRO-ACT Project, Europe

## Airicist

h2020-pro-act.eu

youtube.com/channel/UCgoG37ohcZ0R9m3iR8VomHA

----------


## Airicist

What is PRO-ACT?

Apr 27, 2020




> Robotics, Space, the moon? What exactly is PRO-ACT? How does it work and how can we use it to explore other planets, and the most difficult regions on earth, in the future?

----------


## Airicist

The PRO-ACT Project: creating functional and cooperative robotic agents

Apr 30, 2021




> After 27 months of intensive work by project partners, the PRO-ACT project comes to an end in April 2021. Partners were not able to meet together at the same location for the final demonstration of the developed solutions and planned scenarios, due to the health and travel regulations all over Europe.
> 
> This required the consortium to quickly adapt the scope and scenarios of the final demonstration to be set up across 4 different countries and locations across Europe in March 2021. 
> 
> Efficient planning , communications and remote support strategies had to be defined and implemented, as complex and simultaneous robotics control procedures with multiple robots had to be performed.
> 
> The strong collaboration among partners with remote support from robot providers, enabled the final demonstration to be performed remotely and effectively. The project managed to achieve most of its major technical goals.

----------


## Airicist

Multi-robot cooperation in space

May 27, 2021




> Multi-robotics cooperation is one of several key technologies that are seen as promising for planetary exploration. In the PRO-ACT project, these technologies were applied and further developed. The involved robotic systems VELES (a six-wheeled rover from PIAP Space, Poland), Mantis (a six-legged walking robotic system from DFKI, Germany) and the Mobile Gantry (a four-wheeled gantry with a 3d printer from AVS, Spain) were foreseen to perform tasks together. In the last months of the project, the Corona pandemic situation worsened, and as a result, travel restrictions also increased, so that the joint tests with the robotic systems could not be carried out together as planned. The video gives an insight into how the cooperative tasks could still be tested to successfully complete the project.
> 
> The PRO-ACT Consortium:
> Space Applications Services, Belgium 
> Deutsches Forschungszentrum für Künstliche Intelligenz (DFKI), Germany 
> GMV, Spain 
> AVS, Spain
> Laboratoire d’Analyse et d’Architecture des Systèmes (LAAS), France 
> La Palma Research Centre S.L. (LPRC), Spain 
> ...

----------

